# Transom Saver / Outboard Trailering Question



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

I would most definately go with the saver. I own an 84 Sylvan w ith an 84 70 hp johnson and just had to replace the wood on the inside of my transom. All caused by the lever mechanism on the Johnson motor. It still puts all the weight of the motor on the transom. From trailering the boat and hitting all the bumps the top two bolts of the moter just sucked into the wood. Bought a TS and the mechanic that did the work said it was the best thing I could do. Talked to the Sylvan/Johnson dealers here in town and they totally agreed. Buy it , it would be the best investment you could do for your boat. I noticed you have a 15 year warranty on the hull, remember it is the hull not the transom that is warrented.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Convinced...I am buying the Saver tomorrow on the way home from work.

Thanks for the viewpoints


----------

